# Has anyone been to Kentucky Lake?



## lugoismad (Oct 3, 2015)

Debating about taking a spring camping trip there next year when the striper are biting. A friend of mine's grandpa owns a bait shop on the lake and will call him when people start bringing in the big stripers.

Would I be safe in my 14' Sea Nymph? 25hp 2-stroke Motor that starts every time. 14' long, 57" wide.

We took a vacation to Dale Hollow lake, another big lake in Kentucky, and we rented a 28' Pontoon. I was never scared that we were going to sink, but we got out in the main channel of the lake and that boat was REALLY underpowered. 28' pontoon, 75HP old Johnson with VRO that if you took it above 3/4 throttle it would start surging. Things got a bit dicey. I had the wife and kids sit in the back and we all got soaked because we had waves coming up over the bow. 

Obviously I wouldn't take my Sea Nymph out in the very middle of the lake like I did with that pontoon, but I wanted to get some other opinions on if I'd be ok.

Most of the boat rental places on Kentucky / Cumberland / Dale Hollow rent 14' Aluminum fishing boats exactly the same size as mine (and powered by 9.9s or 15s).

Would I be ok? Or should I just rent a boat?


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2015)

It's on the bucket list for sure! Closest I have been was Dale Hollow a few years ago for a tin boat member meet and it was awesome. I want to go back to that area really bad.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2015)

Where will you be staying? Is there a marina/resort that does boat rentals and lodging together?


----------



## lugoismad (Oct 4, 2015)

Jim said:


> Where will you be staying? Is there a marina/resort that does boat rentals and lodging together?


Camping. I have a popup camper.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Oct 4, 2015)

KY lake can be nasty especially if the wind is out of the north. Even out of a big boat.


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 5, 2015)

You'll be fine, there are lots of coves to duck into. 

But yes it can get nasty, but it would be nasty in a bigger boat too.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 16, 2015)

I've been there during late April early May, and the lake can get huge. Just evaluate the situation before you get in too deep. The farther south you are on the lake ,the bigger the wind blown waves. The wife and I were there back in Sept. up north near the dam. The wind blew, but the waves weren't an issue. Also, 
stay well clear or the barge tows.


----------



## whistler (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry I know this is an older post but with some experience on that lake I thought I'd voice an opinion. Be very careful, Ky. Lake can get nasty very quick with the wind and the barge rollers. You can be in a relative calm section and make a turn around the bend and all devil breaks loose. 
I think I'd stay in touch with my friends Grand Pa. Find out the area(s) where the fishermen are picking up the strippers. He should be able to help you with a boat/motor selection for those areas. 

If you hit it right you'll have a blast!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 29, 2015)

During the Summers, I live an hour from Dale Hollow and three hours from Kentucky lake. On the lakes near me, most of the stripers that I read about being caught are caught by driving your boat up tight to a dam's wash. There are a lot of currents and not a place that I'd want to be in my 1648 Lowe. 

If I was with someone who knew what he/she was doing, it might be OK. However, the water that comes out when they open the generators is like a very large river, all at once. I have yet to catch a striper during the two summers that I actively fished there. I did not target stripers at all, so far. A striper is on my list for the near future, though.

As already suggested above, I'd ask where the stripers are being caught and what kind of boat is appropriate. 

Just the other day, I read in the Chattanooga Fishing forum, that stripers (rockfish) are being caught way back up in the creeks. That would be safer, but I think it is a seasonal thing. regards, richg99


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Dec 2, 2015)

> On the lakes near me, most of the *stripers* that I read about being caught are caught by driving your boat up tight to a dam's wash.



Sounds like a good lake for young men go fishing......a lake where you can actually catch a striper? lol Am kinda afraid to ask what the "tight to a dam's wash" actually means.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 2, 2015)

Actually, its the strippers that you have to watch out for. Stripers swim...strippers strip


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 2, 2015)

I almost made a comment about that but thought eh, maybe I was the only one to catch the misspelling lol.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 2, 2015)

Fished with a guide once on a lake near Austin Texas. He took our boats ( 3 boats, all fishing together) by "Happy hollow". Hmmmmm lots of naked, drugged out coeds and guys.

After checking them out for ten minutes or so, we said "let's go fishing".. They all looked pretty burned out. .Ha Ha richg99


----------



## Clint KY (Dec 13, 2015)

I live just 4 miles from Kentucky Lake. Your boat will be OK for the lake most of the time if it is a Vee or Semi-Vee. As was said before there are plenty of coves (we call them creeks) in which to hide. I fished out of a 16' flat bottom Jon for many years without venturing out into the main lake, but I was not chasing stripers. To answer another question: There are LOTS of marinas with lodging and boat rentals. And yes the main lake can get nasty when the wind comes up. I know a lot of guys fish below Kentucky Dam for stripers and cats and the main consideration there is one you already know - a motor that starts the first time, every time. I also know that there are guys who live HERE and make the trip to the Cumberland Dam to fish for stripers, so if stripers are your main reason for coming, you may want to consider that. But if you are into bass, crappie, white bass, yellow bass, bluegills and BIG redears come on down!


----------



## Insanity (Dec 15, 2015)

As said ky lake can get rough. It's best to put in on the side of the lake you want to fish. I once picked up a guy from the bank and drove him across the 68/80 bridge to get his truck and trailer to get his boat out. He didn't want to cross the lake in and 18ft ranger if that tells you how bad it gets. It was 4ft breakers that day.
A normal day would be a a rough ride in a 14 tin boat after about 9 am.


----------

